# My first.... Working Pen!



## RexB (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Here is my first Pen.

Made of Marble wood. It only took 4 kits before I got it right! I read the instructions after the third time! 

I wanted help but lost the bad pens (granddaughter) before putting them here for advice.

I am working on more twist Pens with zebra wood and acrylic. Do click Pens build differently? The instructions on the twist weren't the best.

Thanks for all the support from Bigcougar and wood128.

My daughter made a better pen but won't let me take a picture of it, thinking I might keep it (I hate it when shes right!) She is a beginner of two weeks and is already better than me.

Rex

PS I hope the picture attachment works. It might be fuzzy

[attachment=4480]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Rex, nope the attachment didn't upload for some reason. Need some help?


.


----------



## RexB (Apr 19, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Hey Rex, nope the attachment didn't upload for some reason. Need some help?
> 
> 
> .



Yes PLEASE


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

Rex I'll get that tutorial for you asap hang on . . .


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

Here it is Rex. 

If this is not very easy to follow no worries Rex we will get through this together. PM coming.


----------



## RexB (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks to Kevin, for guiding me to insert pictures. 

Now I hope I remember how to do it and let all of you see a couple more of pens I did and they turned out pretty good. 

This is zebra wood with CA glue, sanded to 3000. Is that too much for pens?

Also any helpful hints (besides letting my daughter do them and letting me cut, drill holes and glue the tubes... hahaha) 

Tomorrow, my daughter and I are going to a wood turning practice session put on by the wood turning club, her in Melbourne!!

Rex

[attachment=4481]


----------



## RexB (Apr 20, 2012)

This seemed easy except for accidentally swallowing a piece of acrylic while doing the initial turning. The pen is sanded to 3000 and I used Huts for the finish (Thanks to Bigcougar for that information!)

This pen is for Charity, for the Healing Heroes organization, which treats any Iraq or Afghanistan veteran for free. They did it for me and I can't thank them enough.

Rex


[attachment=4482]


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice pens!!

No, 3000 is not too much, in fact 3000 is in the earlier stages of my finishing. I take my CA finishes to 12,000 for a glass like polish!!


----------

